# I want to bring me fiancee to Australia from Vietnam



## unley (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi all I am a newbie here so I'll do my best to describe my situation.

I am an Australian male want to bring vietnamese fiancee to Australia to live.

She works sometimes but never paid tax. She have ATM and I contribute money to her by using Western Union. 
She want me to live with her in Vietnam but I think it's best for us to live in Australia because of my good career.

We have many photos of us together in the past 1 year, stayed in few hotels on my four trips to Vietnam, and with all those Western Union documents that I have for sending her some money in the past year for supporting.

I done many search on internet but confused with those kind of visa like 309 visa, 100 visa, PMV visa, fiancee visa...................

Which is the best procedures for me to bring her here?

How long it take and how much?

Even if she can stay here for 3 months for the start we'll be very happy to know that this is the first step of her living here with me.

I would love to hear any of you who have some experience of bringing a vietnamese partner to Australia

Thank you in advance


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Without knowing more details about your relationship, I have to recommend the PMV. This is of course you intend to get married in the future. The PMV will get her over so that you can marry onshore and apply for a partner visa. The PMV does not require 12 months living together, which the de facto visa does. Also, the PMV does not require so much detailed evidence of living together, sharing finances etc like the de facto and married spouse visas. 

Or, you could get married now and apply for the 309 offshore, or the 820 onshore. If she comes over on a tourist visa, it could have a restriction on it which would not allow her to get any further visas onshore, so it would be best to lodge offshore.

You're already engaged from the sound of things, so you need to research the PMV and how she can apply in Vietnam.


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

Agreed, good advice Aussiegirl.

Once Prospective marriage visa is lodged, she can apply for a 3 month tourist visa to come here & vistit you.

Make sure to satisfy the following criteria in the T.V app - 

reason to return to Vietnam at end of TV
how she will be supported here by you
how she is a genuine visitor only
also state that you have a PMV lodged, (shows intent to return).
you supply a letter of invitation (stat dec , how and what you wiill support her, detils of your relationship, your bank statements showing you can support her here etc etc).


----------



## unley (Oct 10, 2011)

thank you all for your advice then where can I or who shall I see to apply for PMV for my fiancee? thank you


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi unley,

In case you wanna do application on your own, you don't need to see anyone, The immi checklist is the standard one, while some countries probably ask something extra, so I recommend you to visit the Au Consulate site for the checklist PartnerMigHCMEn - Australian Consulate-General. It can be lodged in person at VAC (fee involved) or Au Consulate (by appointment only). The processing time is around 8 months, but if you do well, should be around 4 months.

Cheers


----------



## unley (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you very much dusty_springfield, I'll try my luck with your advice, cheers for that


----------

